# Weird FT4 range



## hashiboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Dear all, i was diagnosed with hashimato around two yeras ago. Since then i am on 25 microgram levothyroxine treatment. Here is my recent lab results:

TSH 0.47 (0.34-5.6) uIU/ml

FT4 1.33 (0.61-1.12) pmol/l

FT3 3.72 (2.5-3.9) pg/ml

Doctor (who was not endocrinologist) told me to leave the medication for one month and repeat the test since my FT4 was high. Later i checked the net and realized that the normal range of FT4 is more less around 10-20 pmol/l! There is a huge difference between this range and my lab's range. Any ideas what is going on? Thank you in advance for your comments.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Different labs used different ranges. So stick with the ranges provided to you by your own lab.

Your lab tests look awesome! You should be feeling better! Are you? I agree with your doctor 100%.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you sure it was a FT-4 test and not a Total 4 test?

You need to use the range for the particular lab that ran your test.

Your labs have you on the hyper side - the doctor was correct in his suggestion to stop the 25 microgram levothyroxine treatment.

Do you have your labs from 2 years ago when you were originally diagnosed? Were antibodies run at that time?


----------



## hashiboy (Sep 7, 2015)

@Andros thanks. I am feeling better for sure.

@Lovlkn I am sure that it is written free FT4. Unfortunately i do not have the old test results. But my hashi was confirmed by ultrasound imaging at two different times. By the way, I strongly suspect that my lab report has wrong units; instead of pmol/l, it should be ng/ dl or something like that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you are feeling better, it is best to not tamper w/that!! My personal motto. If it works, don't change it. LOL!


----------

